# make the descion for me already please



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

please put me out of my misery and make this decision for me.

2 90 gallon tanks NEW... 

or 

1 120-125 tank NEW...

i have the room for both 90's and 120-125. keeping sailfin pleco n flowerhorn. 

also if you have the time not a very hard question but i live in Hawaii and i measured the temp in my house with a thermometer of course it read 80 degress flat around the morning maybe 9-10 pm should i buy a heater and thermometer also for my tank or no need? my fish are doing fine. also should i buy an airator + a filter or just filter? im looking to over filter my tank(s)


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Yes I think you need a pump/filter because the pleco poops like mad and to suck the bad stuff out. And the temp I think is close they say flowerhorns need oddball temps which range from 82 to 86 degres.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hahahahaha eluviet just trying to up his posts. That's funny. If you actully read it he made a really good point. None of us can tell you what to buy or what you will like the best. If it were me I would go with two ninety gallon tanks because i like having lots of tanks. However consider that more tanks will cost more than a big one.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I vote the one big tank.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd go with 2 90's (more stocking options than a single larger tank,) and put 2 aquaclear 110's and a deep water air pump on each. No need for heaters unless your air conditioning is keeping the tanks too cool. You should have a thermometer though, just to keep track of the temp.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

120 one gallon tanks.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I like the two 90 gal tank idea. I personally can't do this right now, but I want a 45 gallon freshwater and then a large 100 gal saltwater when I get the money...So I beleive that it is fun to have multiple aquariums in a house. But your choice


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

Personally i would do two 90 gallons for more total volume and you can do two different types of tank ( for example if you wanted to do a tropical fw and a coldwater fw this would be possible with two tanks)
i would go with some nice penguin or aquaclear HOB filters and whether or not you need an aireator depends on what your stocking level is going to be, but in most cases it wont hurt and your fish will be happier.
you will probably not _need_ a heater, but best to have one if it gets below 78 F or so. In fact you may even need a chiller for when it gets really hot in the summer, but then again not sure what the year round temp is in hawaii. but in any situation you will definitely need a thermometer, buy two per tank since they are so cheap so you can compare them and make sure they are not messed up.
But, anyway good luck with the fishies!


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

He already has the two fish for the one big tank or two tanks. He's not starting fresh with these tanks. He's 17 and not sure where these tanks are going but it sounds like he doesn't have much room available. Like he can't put them both in the living room of his parents house. So his questions should read, he has two big fish in a small tank. Needs a bigger tank or tanks. Help decide. The fish in question include a 14 inch pleco. 

For the reason of easy maintenance for a 17 year old with the tank/s possibly in his bedroom I'd go with the one tank. Then you have one tank to worry about. He can get two filters for that tank and if one fails the other is still going. Otherwise to do it right he'd need 3 or 4 filters, more heaters, lights, etc. He can't even afford the tanks for now anyway so I say one tank because there is less to worry about as a whole. 

He should have one big thread and not the half a dozen he has going. But to see his situation if anyone cares then look up his other threads where he describes what's going on a bit more. Sorry dude but you are confused for now and just need to make a decision for your self, if you can even get another tank.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Personally I would go with a one 125 gallon. 



> also if you have the time not a very hard question but i live in Hawaii and i measured the temp in my house with a thermometer of course it read 80 degress flat around the morning maybe 9-10 pm should i buy a heater and thermometer also for my tank or no need? my fish are doing fine. also should i buy an airator + a filter or just filter? im looking to over filter my tank(s)


Yes, you need a heater. I have a FH and I keep it at 80 degrees. They like warmer temps. You should always have thermometers in your tank, that will let you know if your heater is working. You need a filter. I would get a 2 canisters and a HOB. Plecos are messy, so are FH once they get big. It’s always best to over filter your tank. I don’t know how big your FH is but sometimes they get destructive and he might try to bite the air stone, it’s not necessary. You could get a power head.


----------

